# Fixed bed and bijou. Sharing my shortlist.



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Downsizing and fixed beds seem to be gaining in popularity among motorhome owners. At least that is what I have gathered from the many magazines I have read from cover to cover over the last few months but maybe I am being seduced by all those lovely duvet-draped mattresses that do not require the nightly jostle with various sized cushions in preparation for the more enjoyable jostle beneath the duvet! I don't even own a motorhome yet but a week of hurling cushions at one another in the van we hired last summer convinced this couple that a fixed bed was the only option for us. Well, to include the chap in that decision is a little unfair because he still needs persuading that we want a van at all.

That leads me to my other decision, a vehicle that could, when the chap's bifocals have slipped down his nose, be mistaken for just a largish saloon car. Hey, don't start feeling sorry for him; this is the man that, on discovering caravans were significantly cheaper than motorhomes tried to talk me into settling for one of them instead. 'My 1.4 Scenic probably won't be up to pulling it', I complained. The chap had, of course, already thought this through. 'No problem - it will give me a reason to upgrade my car'. Somehow I felt I was losing out and I really don't want a caravan. I don't know why - there is just something more appealing about jumping in the driving seat and heading off with all the domestic arrangements right there with you.

So, this is my shortlist - arrived at after trawling magazines, the Internet and not forgetting the very valuable forums on this site. I thought the list may be useful to others who are also looking for something similar and I have provided some web site addresses too. There is a further motive for sharing my choices with you, of course. I would really welcome any opinions from those with direct experience of these vans or, any suggestions for other motorhomes in the same category that I have overlooked.

My chief problem at the moment, apart from waking up in the early hours terrified that I am considering spending all my life savings on a whim of middle age (women have mid-life crises too), is that I have not stepped into any of these vans yet. The chap had at last agreed to come along to the Peterborough Show but I had forgotten the sister-in-law's birthday falls on that weekend and the accompanying family gathering, so I will have to wait until the May Show in Berkshire.

*The List*
Devon Conversions, Monte Carlo: built on Renault Master 
Adria Twin: the newer version built on a longer base Fiat Ducato, I believe
Hobby Siesta T555: built on Ford Transit
Horizons Unlimited, Innovation 4: built on Mercedes Sprinter
Globebus T1 and T2: built on Fiat Ducato
IH Campers, Tio R and Tio Cama: built on Fiat Ducato, I think
Rapido 709F and 707: built on Fiat Ducato
La Strada,Avanti L and Avanti M Exclusiv: built on Citroen Jumper
Timberland, Endeavour: no details available yet

*Web sites*: 
Devon Monte Carlo:	www.devonconversions.com
Adria Twin:	www.davan.co.uk
Adria Twin www.adria-mobil.com
Hobby Siesta:	www.hobby-caravan.de
Horizons Unlimited:	www.horizons-unlimited.co.uk
Globebus www.dethleffs.de
IH Tio R www.ihleisure.co.uk
Rapido 709F	www.rapido.fr
Rapido 709F	www.decuypermotorhomes.be
La Strada Avanti L	www.lastrada-mobile.de
Timberland Endeavourwww.timberlandmotorhomes.com

Studying the photos has sometimes revealed previously unnoticed changes in floor level and layouts do not indicate the claustrophobic effects of floor to ceiling furniture. I'm sure getting the right 'feel' of the interior of a van is just as important as knowing when a house feels right. However, at last I know what LHD means! Thought it was some engine thing - yeah, thick, I know. I really need some help here, don't I

Autumn


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Autumn...you have been busy !

There is a middle way. We feel that a fixed bed is a waste of space and, unless you have a very big van, means you only get a small dinette up front where you can't watch TV in comfort or entertain more than a couple with whom you are good friends.

We went for vans with the option of 2 single beds. These can be made up into a huge double with minimal effort, but require no more than spreading a sleeping mat ( ie a duvet cut longitudinally and in a cover) and putting your duvet or sleeping bag over the top. With the current van we can drop the seat back cushion down the back of the seat and so the beds are 2ft 6ins wide

In the daytime you then have a lovely lounging space and, if you have swivelling cab seats, space to entertain the masses. It also gives a lovely light open feel to the van which I don't think you get with the fixed bed options.

See my photo album and you'll see the 3 vans we have " evolved" through - 4 if you count going back to the '80s. 

Good luck whatever choice you make. I'm sure it is the right one. 

G


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Autumn

We went out for a Saturday ride out to Timberlands at Kirmington, as had a look around. (its only 15 minuets from where we live), and was very impressed with their build quality, as well as the way the totally non-pushey sales guy spoke to us.
We are not intrested in buying a conversion as we enjoy our auto-trail, but compared to the ignorance found at eeerrrmmm you know that place near Newark, we found Timberland a pleasant place to go and look around. This sales guy was polite, and we had to call him over, and was totally laid back, he informed us that due to their success they are moving to bigger, better premises shortly in Immingham.
Not much use about the vans ..sorry but its seems to us a very sound company to deal with.
Hope this helps a tad
P & G


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Autumn
We had a fixed bed set up on a Hymer TGT. Nice van and enjoyed the back end of last summer in it. However, when we used it in the winter we found that because of the cold we spent more time in the van as supposed to sitting outside the van in the warmth of summer. This then caused a bottle neck when someone was at the sink and we realised that it tied up the van with no room to pass etc. We now have a A class with no fixed bed and that gives us more room to move around in and has given back the freedom of space. 

Not saying it's the way to go, but something to think about. As you said its a lot of money to spend and expensive if you get it wrong (believe me changing vans after 6 months is expensive) 

Good luck with your venture

Steve F


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Think you are doing an excellent job at the moment Autumn. One thing to bear in mind is that IMO and many others the MH you will eventually decide on will be a compromise on what you actually wanted :wink: 
Trade offs between fixed beds/ less 'empty' space/ more storage etc etc the list is endless.
What really helped me when choosing my van was to stand in the different vans on my short list and actually imagine unpacking the shopping , cooking a meal, dealing with wet clothes/dogs in other words where everything I wanted to take would go, this way my short list morphed into the van I have got now, which is 90% of my original wish list


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fixed bed*

Hello

Fixed bed - great for ease, convenience and comfort. Down side, as mentioned it does encroach into your space. On the plus side again though, you get masses of storage underneath.

If I used the van "now and again" I would probably go for a lounge version, but to live in, there is no way I would want to be making beds etc.

Russell


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I found the IH fixed beds on a lwb Ducato limiting and claustrophobic. The layout was very neat but lacked adaptability, though they stayed on my short list for a long time.

I do agree that bed making should be painless, getting bits from here and there, assembling them, using parts of the front seats were all no nos for me. Its always good asking the demonstrator to show making the bed and from his/her body language and excuses you begin to get an idea of the difficulty or otherwise all before you try it yourself. One I saw seemed to use every bit of the luton to store bed parts in!

We eventually compromised with a rock and roll bed like on some vw campervans, all up quicker than you can describe it and by one person.

Regards Frank


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Making up a bed was much easier when we stopped trying to use fitted sheets. The 3 beds we have had all made up very easily as regards cushions with no little cushions to be fitted in but we did turn over the cushions to make the surface flat. That in itself was a trial in a confined space as they are quite heavy. Then you rub all the skin off your knuckles and strain your back as you push the sheet down the edges and then you watch it all spring out of position again as you pull the last bit taut. No thanks !

As mentioned above I used a covered duvet as a bed base and another on top - or two of each when we went to single beds. It does mean you can take a thick and a thin one and change top to bottom when the weather warms up or cools down.

G


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

We are a retired couple who like a bevvy in the evening & there's no way we would have a M/H without a fixed bed which is ready to roll into at night.   The only downside is as our bed is across the back of the M/H, the one on the inside has to be more athletic to visit the loo :!: {I sleep on the outside}:wink: 
Our lounge/dinette is L shaped running down the side of the M/H & with a removable table we have ample space for 2. The telly sits on the worktop opposite.
Really it depends on no. of people & personal requirements.
Forrester.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Many thanks to all who offered advice about a fixed bed or no fixed bed. All made interesting reading - Helen, imagining unpacking the shopping in the van is a good idea. I know I have taken a while to respond but I have since been to the Peterborough Motor Home Show. That helped me put the Devon Monte Carlo on top of my list. It has the option of a fixed rear bed - which is not claustrophobic and, as one contributor pointed out, in the winter more space may be welcome, it has the advantage of becoming a second dining area too. It also has the potential to be a four berth.

There are still others on my list I want to see but you can read my 'love affair' with the Devon here, on another thread, in Motorhome Shows forum.

Autumn


----------

